# Hi There. We Are New Owners Of A 210rs



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

While I wish we could say it was a good experience..day 2 of ownership and we have a huge problem. Probably our fault for not noticing... the rear slide has moisture coming inside. The wood on the bottom is wet and the walls are separating from the side.. if that makes sense... 
We drove 800 miles to pick it up...and are 5 hours away from the dealership visiting my parents in north eastern MI. So on top of all of this we have had about 10 inches of snow dumped on us. 
Has anyone else had these issues? What can we expect? We were very excited..but now extremely frustrated. 
TIA!
Charlotte


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









How wet is it? If you spent some time in there...walked around and it got warm, perhaps the problem is more of a condensation issue and not a leak.

You don't have to go all the way back to the dealer for repairs...and authorized Keystone shop can do the work. You should look on Keystone's site to get a shop in your area.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Was the rear slide open during the snow storm or closed?


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

If there is moisture or debris on the top of the slideout (ie. Snow) and the slide is pulled in, some of the moisture will come in, and run off on the inside. Try to squeegee off the top of the slide before retracting as the rubber gasket will not catch it all. I know you don't want to hear that now, if in fact that is what happened. 
Welcome to the group though!!!


----------



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

Path4ground said:


> If there is moisture or debris on the top of the slideout (ie. Snow) and the slide is pulled in, some of the moisture will come in, and run off on the inside. Try to squeegee off the top of the slide before retracting as the rubber gasket will not catch it all. I know you don't want to hear that now, if in fact that is what happened.
> Welcome to the group though!!!


Thanks for the warm welcome!!! It was cold when I first noticed it. We covered with a tarp to prevent any water from getting in. There was more moisture this morning. We are going back to the dealer tomorrow, then back home.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

A tarp is the worst thing you can cover an rv with, especially if there is already moisture in it. The tarp will trap the moisture because the tarp cannot "breathe". You should only cover an rv with a breathable rv cover.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add a couple "Dri-Z-Air" devices to removed condensation.


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome and if there is a cure you will find it here. I have to agree if there is any way possible I would be at the door when they open Monday. If not I would be on the phone with the dealer and if you cannot get satisfaction there my next call would be Keystone. Be firm yet show that you are willing to listen to what they suggest to remedy the problem. Talk with the rep that covers your area. Remember at this point you are looking to resolve in whatever way you and DH feel is fair. I find they are more willing to work with you if the dialogue is civil. Lawsuit would not be a part of the initial converstations. This will only shut down there willingness to fix the problem. Now this may be the only way to get results, but it is too early at this point.

IMHO I would want them to replace my unit if this is brand new.

Good Luck and stay vigilant.

Regards,
Sir


----------



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

Sir Campselot said:


> Welcome and if there is a cure you will find it here. I have to agree if there is any way possible I would be at the door when they open Monday. If not I would be on the phone with the dealer and if you cannot get satisfaction there my next call would be Keystone. Be firm yet show that you are willing to listen to what they suggest to remedy the problem. Talk with the rep that covers your area. Remember at this point you are looking to resolve in whatever way you and DH feel is fair. I find they are more willing to work with you if the dialogue is civil. Lawsuit would not be a part of the initial converstations. This will only shut down there willingness to fix the problem. Now this may be the only way to get results, but it is too early at this point.
> 
> IMHO I would want them to replace my unit if this is brand new.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, we are less than 20miles from the dealership now. Hopefully we can get this resolved and be on our way.


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Keep us updated and safe travels.

Regards,
Sir


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

URGENT!!
First thing to do?? Ask if they have sent off the title work to register the TT in your name or not. If NOT?? You're in luck, hopefully. I'd request a NEW TT. When I had so much problem with my 06 27RSDS (AKA the leak machine), I demanded a new one, but the title had already been sent off and the registration process was underway.
I'd take this approach, first, and see if they will go for it. If not, you're looking at a long time of it being in the shop and not being able to use what you're paying for!!
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

The caulk had cracked on top. Something missed on inspection. We were assured it was okay. They made repairs and we are on our way back to ga. Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Congrats on the New Trailer !! Now that that is past you ENJOY IT !!!*


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

How did they address the issue of water and wall seperation that you mentioned??

Regards,
Curtis


----------



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

Sir Campselot said:


> How did they address the issue of water and wall seperation that you mentioned??
> 
> Regards,
> Curtis


Hello, they sealed with some form of caulk (self leveling, maybe???) which took an hour to dry, after drying they sprayed the unit all over the rear slide out for nearly 20 minutes without any moisture whatsoever. they stapled the rear wall, and apparently was pulled off due to not being properly nailed originally and used some form of glue. It is bone dry and we are very relieved. Mike in service was very friendly and thorough about getting it resolved properly which left us feeling reassured.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm glad to hear your dealer took good care of you. Happy camping.
Bob


----------

